# How well would this package work on an LS2



## oakfan52 (Apr 16, 2006)

Someone is selling

ET Performance 5.3L Heads
The heads are cnc ported by ET Performance. The specs are on the web site www.etheads.com under the LS1 4.8/5.3 head section. The only difference is these have 65cc combustion chambers. 

The Fast intake is hand port matched for these heads and is 90mm. 

The camshaft is a 238/ 240 .605/ .609 112 lobe separation. 

Would this package be a smart choice for an LS2(06 GTO)?


----------

